# Agregar componente a PSpice



## juanma (Jun 2, 2009)

Buenas, he estado un tiempo navegando para encontrar la forma de agregar un transistor al Pspice 9.1.
Utilice el buscador del foro, pero no di exactamente con lo que busco.

Encontre un tutorial de Texas : http://focus.ti.com/lit/an/sloa070/sloa070.pdf#search="using spice model in pspice texas"

pero llego hasta aca:
Next select Model, Import, and then the file name of the model. The ASCII text file appears in
the right window, and the left window shows that the model name is THS4131, and the type is
SUBCKT. (pag 4)

Pero falta el archivo .mod, que es lo que abre uno con Model => Import => .mod
Despues esta el tema del dibujo del transistor.
Alguna idea?

El transistor es el BD139
.MODEL Qbd139 npn
+IS=1e-09 BF=222.664 NF=0.85 VAF=36.4079
+IKF=0.166126 ISE=5.03418e-09 NE=1.45313 BR=1.35467
+NR=1.33751 VAR=142.931 IKR=1.66126 ISC=5.02557e-09
+NC=3.10227 RB=26.9143 IRB=0.1 RBM=0.1
+RE=0.000472454 RC=1.04109 XTB=0.727762 XTI=1.04311
+EG=1.05 CJE=1e-11 VJE=0.75 MJE=0.33
+TF=1e-09 XTF=1 VTF=10 ITF=0.01
+CJC=1e-11 VJC=0.75 MJC=0.33 XCJC=0.9
+FC=0.5 CJS=0 VJS=0.75 MJS=0.5
+TR=1e-07 PTF=0 KF=0 AF=1
* Model generated on Feb 14, 2004
* Model format: PSpice


----------

